# Harshthread



## Harsh

Hello all, I have been lurking here for a little while and decided it was time to get an account and start posting. I wanted to put up some of my artwork since I am starting to work in the game industry as an Illustrator some. If anyone is interested in commissions or knows of a writer or publisher looking for a hungry artist, please give me a nod. Thanks!






This is a concept sketch of an assassin I worked up.





Isn't he cute? Just a sketch that turned out to my liking. I think he has found a home already. 





This is the cover to the Darksun 3.5 Resource Trembling Plains coming soon from Athas.org
Darksun is such a cool world, it deserves more time in the spotlight. 

That's all for now. More to come soon. I will be making this a regular thread the best I can. Let me know what you think, yeah? Even if it's a constructive criticism it will help me to be better next time. That's the only way I will get to where I want to be as an artist. Thanks all! Hope you like.
Harsh


----------



## Cheiromancer

Nice detail and shading.  Very nice use of color. You seem to like to conceal faces, though.

Do you have a preferred email address?  I sent you something at Harsh_Inc@yahoo.com regarding a possible commission.


----------



## Xyanthon

Nice!  I especially liked the colored one.  What did you use for that one?


----------



## Jdvn1

Very cool stuff, there. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lalato

Nice!  I hope to see more of your work.  

--sam


----------



## Harsh

Cheiromance--Thanks! Got the email and replied. 

Xyanthon--Thanks! It's a scanned loose pencil sketch and colored in Photoshop7 with some specialty and homemade brushes.

Jdvn1 and Lalato--Thanks again! More coming soon.

Harsh!


----------



## Harsh

More pics from the past. I am working on some new stuff today and through the weekend, but with the holiday festivities and such not sure how much I will get posted until next week.





This is a piece I did for a Savage Worlds adventure called "Fate of the Terra Ariel" by Grubman





An older Darksun inspired piece that I will probably redo at a later date. It serves as a space holder on a personal project for the time being.





A previously unpublished piece produced for Dragonlance.





An X-men related character that I thought would be a cool addition to my own version of the Exiles in a fan fic I am working out. (Copycat and Exiles are property of Marvel Comics)





Another image from the same idea. This is an aged and even more wisened Beast. He is also a former Samurai and leader of the X-men. (Beast and X-men copyright Marvel Comics)





An old sketch I did for a personal project. I still like the concept quite a bit though.





What happens to cherubs when they grow up? They join Michael's militia, right?





Another sketch with some age on it, but I still like the pose and character. 





And last, but not least, a fairly recent Athasian Halfling sketch.

There you go. Some more looks at my sketchbook. When I get the chance to post some new stuff I will, but it may be a week or so. Until then!
Harsh


----------



## Lalato

It's good to see some of the sketches with some of the more finished stuff to see how you progress.  Cool stuff.  Thanks for posting.  

--sam


----------



## Wild Gazebo

That is a great Athasian Halfling!


----------



## Jdvn1

You have a very slick style! Do you have a website with more stuff?


----------



## Harsh

Thanks again all!
The only website I have up at the moment is at www.harshweb.com
Some of these images are there, but some are not. I am constantly working on new materials and the website, but I want to finish the series of pages I am editting now before going live with them online. Should be up within a month as I continue to pursue a professional career in artwork. Thanks!
Harsh


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul

*Great Drawings*

Hey Harsh I really dig your drawings!
My favorite are the assasin, the water monster, and the Halfling.

The water monster reminds me of the Kopru monster from the Isle of Dread module (1980s).
I really like the hook and the rendering on that piece.

Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## Harsh

Thanks Mortimer! Much appreciated to be...er...appreciated. 
I am working on some commissions currently, but will post new stuff as soon as possible. I am available for character sketches and commissions alike if anyone is interested PM or email me for more details.
Thanks!
Harsh


----------



## Storn

I like your pencil stuff.  It seems a bit stronger than the color or inked stuff.  There is a solidity to the pencil, whereas the other things seem to be a bit sketchy and you are searching for an approach that suits.

NOTE:  This is NOT advice to stop coloring or inking.... quite the contrary... keep pushing!!!!  But see if you can't approach some of your pencil technique and weave it into other things... after all, pencil is often the foundation for all other art... at least 2d art.


----------



## Harsh

Wow, thanks Storn! Much appreciated advice, and I totally agree. The more I show and the more I look at my own work with a critic's eye, the more I see exactly what you are saying. It's all about finding my 'voice' at the moment, but I always come back to pencil work. Thanks for the nod. It's only with this type of critique that I can become a better artist as a whole.


----------



## Ferret

Awesome art! I really like the pirate!


----------



## Harsh

Thanks Ferret! I assume you mean the sea creature dude with the hook? lol, He's become a favorite for some reason.  Working on more to post this weekend. Keep checking back!

In other news...
I am in need of some new programs (InDesign or Adobe Acrobat for starters) and a graphic tablet (I would really like to have the new Cintiq from Wacom!). Any help there would be appreciated either through advice or commissions (or donations--I'm not proud), or just conversation about pros and cons of each subject. Any (constructive) input is appreciated!  Thanks you guys. EN World is my new favorite place to hang out. Thanks for making me feel so welcome!
Harsh


----------



## Harsh

Well, I obviously haven't had a chance to update, but I will as soon as I can. It may be a few days still. Most everything I am working on is for commissions, and I can't put it up. 
I'll get there though. I have a lot of personal projects jotted down, just no time atm.

I'm still looking for more paid commissions if anyone is in a game or writing a Story Hour and wants images to enhance their experience.
Book illustrations are always welcome as well!

New Dragon stuff coming as soon as I get the ok. 

Til then,
Harsh!


----------



## Harsh

*New Artwork!*

I'm back again and this time I have the go ahead to show my latest work. Sceaptune Games is set to launch the first of a series of adventure books that I did some artwork in. Cool people and cool games. Can't beat that. I had a lot of fun doing this set and look forward to doing more.
Anyone else interested in my work (www.harshweb.com) please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Man, those are sweet.  i especially like the Stormblade one that you posted on 12/30/06.

Of course, I also like the Greeter and the Cover in your latest post.

I haven't checked out your website, but what does a comission cost?  If you are looking for inspiration, I write for free here at ENWorld (links in sig).  It's a free read, if you care for reading stories in search of concepts to draw.  Depending on your price for commission ... I might also have you draw up something for another project that I am working on.


----------



## Harsh

Nonlethal Force,
Thanks man! Much appreciated compliments. I will try to steal some time to check out your Story Hour sometime. I am actually getting a bit more busy, but I am also still looking for commissions. 
For something like Stormblade I would only ask for around $15.00 USD (depending on compexity of image--every image is different, but this is my base cost), and a more finished image like Greeter would take a lot longer and would usually run aroun $45-$50 USD. It's all in the detail and size. A typical 1/4 page usually runs around $15-20 for freelance illustration (at my level of experience) and that is like the Stormblade, Wyrmkin, and Vermin Lizard Drake images above. 
If you are interested (and anyone else for that matter) check out my webpage for contact info and email. Thanks again!
Harsh


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, dragons are always cool, and those are good ones.


----------



## Harsh

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, dragons are always cool, and those are good ones.




Thanks Jdvn1!


----------



## Jdvn1

When I first looked at that last dragon, I glanced by really quickly and thought the spear was a lute and thought, "Dragon Bard! Awesome!"

But, maybe a future picture.


----------



## Halfbat

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When I first looked at that last dragon, I glanced by really quickly and thought the spear was a lute and thought, "Dragon Bard! Awesome!"
> 
> But, maybe a future picture.



Yeah, I absolutely _love_ his wyrmkin (that dragon thing with the flint spear) - Harsh's brought them to life. And Greeter and the Vermin Drake (the two-legged dragon) are breathtaking.


----------



## Harsh

Update time!
Here are a few images I have just finished up. All done in digital color over pencils.

Goblin Adventuring party






A commission for a Story Hour right here at En World!
(http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=58227)





Another commission for the same Story Hour.





All images are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 2.5 License.
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.5/


----------



## Harsh

Halfbat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I absolutely _love_ his wyrmkin (that dragon thing with the flint spear) - Harsh's brought them to life. And Greeter and the Vermin Drake (the two-legged dragon) are breathtaking.




Thanks Halfbat! I loved working on them too. Here's looking forward to doing more in the future.


----------



## Xyanthon

Harsh,

Great stuff!  I read your thread over at Dragonsfoot where you mentioned that you are working on your coloring.  I think the stuff you have posted here is very nice.  I need to work on my coloring too.  I've been doing primarily B&W ink work and still need to work on my shading.  Do you find it easier to use traditional medium (paints, pencils, inks, etc) or are you getting more into the digital imagery?  I find I just don't have the patience for anything other than simple stuff in digital medium but that is more because of a lack of experience I suppose.  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Harsh

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> Harsh,
> 
> Great stuff!  I read your thread over at Dragonsfoot where you mentioned that you are working on your coloring.  I think the stuff you have posted here is very nice.  I need to work on my coloring too.  I've been doing primarily B&W ink work and still need to work on my shading.  Do you find it easier to use traditional medium (paints, pencils, inks, etc) or are you getting more into the digital imagery?  I find I just don't have the patience for anything other than simple stuff in digital medium but that is more because of a lack of experience I suppose.
> 
> Keep up the great work!




Thanks Xyanthon!
Well, the short answer is that I was trained/schooled with traditional medium and only now am learning the digital end of the game on my own. Online tutorials and other artists have been key in learning what I know beyond experimentation. I would, however, urge all artists to get the basics from a mentor or at least in a classroom setting. By basics I mean the traditional stuff. You will be more keen to a great many things art-related and just be more efficient while you work. You can't really learn much of that stuff from a computer screen, you can, however, apply all that information in a much more cost and time effective way. There is still a market out there for paintings and such, for certain, but digital seems to be here to stay.
Hang in there and hit the books! That's what we all have to do. Reference is huge too. Don't forget the reference. I can see my weakest pieces are sans-reference. 
Thanks again!
Harsh


----------



## Connorsrpg

Love your sketch work and we are looking for artists for our Kage Campaign Setting.

If interested Harsh, please take a look.

http://home.austarnet.com.au/connors1/

The races section may be the best place to start.

If you see anything you like or wish to do some art for us, please reply....we would be delighted 

Cheers, Connors.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Very, very cool pieces. Love the colored pieces. 

Do you take requests or are you too busy at the moment?


----------



## Harsh

Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> Love your sketch work and we are looking for artists for our Kage Campaign Setting.
> 
> If interested Harsh, please take a look.
> 
> http://home.austarnet.com.au/connors1/
> 
> The races section may be the best place to start.
> 
> If you see anything you like or wish to do some art for us, please reply....we would be delighted
> 
> Cheers, Connors.




*email sent*
Er..hmmm...Conners, your email didn't want to go through for me. Please email me directly for more discussion on this matter. I am interested. Email found below or at my website www.harshweb.com
Thanks!
Harsh


----------



## Harsh

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very, very cool pieces. Love the colored pieces.
> 
> Do you take requests or are you too busy at the moment?




Thank you very much. I am enjoying the digital coloring quite a bit. I do, in fact, take requests, but I unfortunately am in a position where all commissions must be paid at this time.
If you are still interested, email me (Harsh_Inc @ yahoo . com) for more details. 
I am never too busy to take on more artwork! Thanks again for the compliments and interest in my work.
Harsh


----------



## Connorsrpg

Email sent  - using work email.

Not sure why other email address working.  I will look into it 

Thanks.  Connors


----------



## Restill Habb

Ugh. I'm speechless - you really know how to add texture to make things look...well, just great.  Those dragons are amazing, and I love the armor on that dwarf.

And you really know how to use backgrounds to your advantage!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Since I don't think it has been mentioned yet, I really like the postures you use, and the variety of body types. They give a really nice feeling of solidity and movement.

Best of luck with the career!


----------



## Harsh

Thanks to Restill Habb and Plane Sailing for the nice comments and well-wishes. Much appreciated as always!
I am working away on some new material that I should be able to post soon enough. Stay tuned!
Harsh


----------



## Harsh

Wow. Long time no post. Sheesh.
I'm back from under the stack of work, and have a few things to share with you all.

Here are some character sketches I have recently done. Hope you like!


























That's all for now, more to come in the near future. Promise!

Commissions available. Enquire within!

Looking forward to bringing your creations to life.
Harsh!
www.harshweb.com


----------



## Harsh

Website updated at www.harshweb.com with new look and new artwork. Commissions always welcome! Any Story Hours out there need some artwork to put the finishing touches on bringing the characters to life? Any GMs need some visual aids? Any players want their characters sketched? Painted even? Any game designers needing interiors and a cover to match? Hit me up via email and let's get started!
Harsh!


----------



## Connorsrpg

We have hit Harsh up and are eagerly awaiting some artwork for our campaign setting.  Really looking forward to it Harsh.

Not rushing by posting here - just showing that along with others we have liked what we have seen enough to get some commissions for our CS....(and to keep thread going ).
C


----------



## RangerWickett

You have a good grasp on controlling the shading of your work, though sometimes I think your choice of how to shade is a little off. Also, your character's faces always look a bit asymmetrical, and tend to be slightly too small for their heads, or maybe you just draw their foreheads too large. Your Marvel mimicry is pretty spot on, though. I tend to prefer sketchier styles normally, though.

Keep up the good work. How busy are you these days?


----------



## Harsh

Conners--Thanks mate! I'm working out some bugs in my digital painter-manshipstuff before moving on to a more established approach. I have, however done a decent amount of sketching and thinking it through/getting to know the world, etc. I will scan those so you can see my concepts and that would help me to see if I am on track with your vision as well.  Coming soon!

Ranger--Sadly, I can't deny your critique. Well said. These things have been mentioned to me recently by no fewer than 3 sources, so I am taking it all very seriously. Making the move from pencil to digital paint was a tough choice, but ultimately (I think) the right one to make. Any such critique only makes me better. So thank you!
As for how busy I am? I am doing alright. I did a decent amount of work for Sceaptune Games towards the first of the year and just finished a really big cover project. As Conners mentioned I have some work with him and his group and a couple others lined up as well. All in all, strangely enough, not busy enough so I am always looking ahead for more projects to sink my teeth into. Hopefully my new work will show a revitalized vision that will help me glean from those fields.


----------



## Harsh

*What makes a Good artist, Great?*

Nothing new that I can show at the moment, but I do have several projects going. As always, I am open for new ventures. I am pretty speedy in the pencil department and gaining speed on the digital paints as we speak.

The title above has been a question nagging at me for a while now. How many artists out there are "good"? I've been told this, and I suppose it's a matter of perspective and to be objective, it really depends on what type of artist, etc., but really...what makes an artist great? Is there a formula? Is there a mark of years of practice? Is it natural, God-given talent that cannot be contested? Is it just something that happens like the day Arthur pulls the sword from the stone, like an epiphonal moment in time? 

So tell me...what makes an artist great?


----------



## barsoomcore

Harsh said:
			
		

> What makes an artist great?



A confident command of their own strengths. One artist that I've been watching for years now is Claudio Pozas. Seven years ago he did a set of character portraits for my game (which you can see in my Story Hour thread) -- and very fine illustrations they are, too. But if you compare them with his more recent stuff, especially, say this image of an archer dealing with an angry giant, it's clear to see that his illustration has moved beyond just being able to more or less accurately reproduce reality (figures that are properly proportioned, perspective that makes sense, good line quality, etc), and is now creating individualistic works that express HIM. Only Claudio could have done that archer image.

He's learning how to use his own strengths and is growing more and more confident in displaying them.


			
				harsh said:
			
		

> Is it natural, God-given talent that cannot be contested?



God no. It's the result of practice, of paying attention and of not giving up. I honestly think that what people call "talent" has more to do with determination than anything else. If you practice enough, with a clear eye and an honest heart, you will improve.

You're clearly improving as time goes by. Work on your strengths, work on your weaknesses, and don't get discouraged. You'll always be dissatisfied with your own work -- or at least you should be. But keep it up.

If I were to suggest something for you to work on it would be line quality. Pencil work is all well and good, but nothing lifts a good drawing into "great" land faster than expressive, confident linework. Learn how to ink properly and I believe you'll be very happy with the results.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, for sure, so please keep posting!


----------



## Harsh

Thanks for the input Barsoomcore. I will be updating with new images as soon as I get the go-ahead to do so.
I have actually been rather busy, so the confidence is coming in time, but the switch from pencil/ink work to digital paint is a bit jarring from time to time. Thanks for the suggestions/ideas. 
I will do all of that and then some.
And thanks for watching!


----------



## Harsh

Time has been tight here for me, but as I knock out jobs (most still under NDA, sorry!), I am looking ahead to December and the winter months.
If you are working on a game that needs illustrations, please have a look at what I can offer you in that area.

Thanks in advance!
Harsh
www.harshweb.com


----------



## Harsh

*Updates and Requests*

After much delay, the time has come to show some new work and put my name out for new work to be done.
As of April 2nd, 2008, I am finally in the studio full-time!
I am currently working on several projects, but would like to stoke the fires come mid-May with some new blood. If you are in the market for Conceptual Art, Illustrations, Digital Paints, or anything else I offer (please see website: www.harshweb.com), then I would be more than happy to trade emails with you in an attempt to come to an agreement. 

Below are just a few of the more recent pieces I have been working on over the past few months!

A work in progress set in Darksun. I fully intend to finish this one soon-ish, but it is a personal piece.






My offering for ConceptArt.org's CHOW#100.





One of five inked super-villains I did for Misfit Studios recently. Lots of fun!





One of several images inked for 93 Games, the makers of the up and coming Twilight 2013!





A challenging, but fun pencil illustration of a cobbled together castle/keep for Greymalkin Designs, makers of the up and coming post-apocalyptic fantasy setting game called Desolation set to be released at Indy's Gencon this August!





I have also done more work for Sceaptune Games out of the UK. Check out their website or look them up on RPGnow for your Runequest goodness!


----------



## Harsh

I am working on my portfolio at the moment (and website), and decided I need outside input.

What does my portfolio lack that would help? 
and what could I do with the general layout of the website to amp it up a bit?

Any and all (constructive) advice is most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jaerdaph

Harsh said:
			
		

>




Wow - that looks like it could have been found in the original AD&D DMG!


----------



## Harsh

Thanks Jaerdaph!


----------



## Harsh

I am in need of projects beginning almost immediately. If anyone has any new projects coming up, and needs a quality artist, please contact me via email. Visit my webpage for details of what I can offer you. 

Thank you in advance!
Harsh


----------



## Harsh

*Latest Work*

Here is a look at my latest work. I have been putting a good deal of time in with Photoshop lately.











I have also done a smattering of Children's Illustration and have more on the way.
http://www.harshweb.com/Children's Illustration.html

While I am working on a few projects at the moment, it's always good to look ahead. Please email me with any up-coming art needs you may have. No commission is too small or too large. 

Harsh!


----------



## Harsh

*New Black and White work up*

New work posted at my website:

Villainous Black and Whites for Misfit Studios!
Super Heroes beware!!!
http://www.harshweb.com/Illustration.html






*Update: Larger versions available at:





(Follow Image Link for more!)


----------



## Harsh

*New Work Up!*

Hey all,
Just wanted to update and show some new work. I hope you like! 






This is a sister piece to the previously posted:





Also, a WIP that I am loving!







Critiques are always welcome. New projects (paying) are even more welcome!
Btw, I need a Wacom tablet. Painting with a mouse has worn thin on me and it's time to upgrade. Support an artist today and help me earn my new brush!
Thanks!
Harsh


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Not sure if thats an Earth Elemental or a Spirit of the Land, but it looks fantastic.

In the first ne pic, the one with the swirling fire elemental; I don't know why but when I look at it it seemsas if the dimesions of the girl are messed up. Its like she is too wide.  Of course, it could just be me.


----------



## Harsh

Thanks Reveille, he is a stone giant believe it or not.   I'm having fun with that one. Working with a mouse has it's drawbacks, so I am trying to push my time on these now that I am able to focus on the paintings.

As for 'Maya', she was illustrated (in both images) from reference of both dancers and gymnasts (as per the commission). She's supposed to be that young, athletic, short type of build, which would naturally make her look a bit 'thicker' compared to the tall, lean beauties you may be used to seeing. I'm a big supporter of 'beauty comes in many sizes and shapes', and try to illustrate that whenever I get the chance.  (Although I'm never too sure how successful I have been until others comment...)

So, Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Harsh

*Latest Offerings*

Hey gang, it's been almost a month, but it's been worth it for me. This is my latest piece, a 'practice piece' to get used to my new Wacom tablet. So much nicer than painting with a mouse says me. 

Hope you like. Now taking commissions for the Fall.


----------



## Knightfall

Harsh said:


>



This is excellent. Well done, Harsh.


----------



## Fenes

Great work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Harsh said:


>



She definitely is a full bodied beauty.


----------



## Harsh

Thanks guys! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Harsh

*October Update*

Wow. Has it really been since mid-August? Shame on me. Sorry for that guys, but rest assured I have been busy.   Here are a few pieces finished recently. 

The cover to the up-coming "Take 1" by Keck Publishing!






The cover and a portion of the Zombie Art Pack produced in partnership with Misfit Studios. Now available at RPGNow for your Halloween gaming fun!





More Halloween fun from Misfit Studios. Pick their Halloween Special now!




















There is much more where that came from, but it's a good taste of what I have been doing for the last couple months. I'm open now for commissions for the New Year! Please send emails for more information or to place an order. Thanks!


----------



## Harsh

*New Dragon*

New piece just released.






More coming soon!


----------



## Knightfall

Harsh said:


>



That is great.


----------



## Harsh

Thanks, Robert! 

More coming soon.


----------



## Harsh

*New Works up for Grabs!*

Here are a few pieces that are available if they might fit someone's project. Please email with inquiries. Thanks!


----------



## Harsh

*UPdate*

Just updated the website to put up some new images and shake up the portfolio a bit.
I'm especially looking for critiques on my digital painting. It's just not there yet and I need some pointers and educated input to help me out. Thanks in advance!

Harsh


----------



## Harsh

*Now Taking Commissions*

Hey all,
It's been a busy couple years for me, thankfully, which means I haven't been by here in a while. I am posting up some newer artwork and announcing that I'm once again looking for projects to work on. I'm working out some css/flash bugs in a new website, but the old one still stands even though it's already 2 years out of date. Ugh. Sorry about that. 


























Ok, there's a taste of what I've been up to in recent months. Of course, there are more images in my deviant art gallery. Have a look and hit me up with emails if you have ideas you want illustrated. Thanks!
Website: Online Portfolio of Harsh


----------



## Harsh

New website is live! Please stop by and have a look around. Comments/critiques are always welcome on both artwork and website. Thanks!


----------



## Harsh

*...one more time!*

Hey again, all. Just posting up some updated work to wet your appetites for artwork!

First up, some Lords of Olympus!
















And now some recent Digital Inks for Misfit Studio's up-coming Misfit Pathfinder project!































And lastly, the latest sample character image for the up-coming Sixcess (6S) core mechanic book from Harsh Realities.






Please email for commissions. Thanks!


A few more new pieces to show. All these are for the up-coming Sixcess Core mechanic book from Harsh Realities.
















As always, thanks for watching! Critiques and constructive comments are more than welcome as are future commissions.


----------

